# Last Sundays Privy Dig. 7/2/17



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

Me & Tom got out to dig 2 privies. Don't remember much in 1st privy. probably a Dud. I know we got some stuff in 2nd Privy. The Crier/bummer is we dug 4 good Quart Blob Beers, but all 4 were busted up, some real bad. I took the 4 home & Tried to glue together anyways. Ends up the Hammerschlage & Goetz from Grand Rapids is a extremely rare one I never heard of. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

Then we dig a nice Martz Bros from Detroit but had a broken top. the rest intact. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

Next up would of been a killer bottle for me, One I don't have & been looking for. Biewers.  I did dig a busted up different variation Biewers quart before. Why they always got to be broken?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

Another would of been Killer bottler. Not particularly rare. The Detroit Brewing co. but this one had that real light honey amber color or maybe more of a Citron Yellow but the top 2/3rds missing. After we dug some meds 4 feet down seems we found what looked like a little trash pit on top of the privy & to the side. These Quarts were only like a foot down as can be seen in this pic. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

Some Meds, or Phamacy or Druggists, whatever you wanta call them. all the same to me. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

Vegetable Worm?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

The Take, not much. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2017)

The 2 holes side by side. After we neatly laid the sod back in, in the same way it came out. In no time you'll never know we were there. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 7, 2017)

Good story as always Leon, thanks for sharing.
Jim S.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 8, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Good story as always Leon, thanks for sharing.
> Jim S.




Thanks, glad someone is reading my stories. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice finds!  Shame about the criers.  Any day with local pharmacy bottles is a good day in my books though!


----------



## GEEMAN (Jul 9, 2017)

Good stuff Leon. I always enjoy reading about your digs.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 9, 2017)

canadianbottles said:


> nice finds!  Shame about the criers.  Any day with local pharmacy bottles is a good day in my books though!




thanks, leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 9, 2017)

geeman said:


> good stuff leon. I always enjoy reading about your digs.




thanks, leon.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice group.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice. Thank you Gentlemen

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome guys! Looks fun.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 30, 2017)

Great finds Leon, sorry about the broken ones


----------

